# النسخة المحدثة من برنامج حصر الكميات , و تحليل الاسعار



## a.m (18 فبراير 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​*
* و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه أجمعين​*

* أحبتي في الله ​*

* اهدي لكم النسخة المعدلة من برنامج حصر الكميـات ​*

* تتميز هذه النسخة عن النسخة السابقة بما يلي ​*

* 1- تم بحمد الله التغلب على كافة المشاكل التي واجهت بعض الإخوة , فبهذه النسخة أعدكم بإذن الله أن لا تواجهكم أي مشكلة​*
* 2- تم إضافة بند جديد في البرنامج خاص في حساب ( تحليل الأسعار للبنود )​*
* 3- تم إضافة دفاتر محاسبة , يمكن من خلالها إدارة مصاريفك حسب طبيعة عملك , إذا كنت مديرا أو مهندسا للمشاريع يمكن أن يعطيك البرنامج المصاريف الكلية و الحقيقية للمشروع ​*
* 4- سأقوم بحول الله برفع نسختين , الأولى و ضعتُ بها أمثلة للاستخدام و التدرب على البرنامج , و النسخة الثانية , نسخة جديدة لم يتم إدخال أي معطيات بها لتتمكن من استخدامها حسب متطلباتك فقط ​*


* انوه فقط لما يلي ​*
* عند استخدام البرنامج, الخطوات المتبعة هي ​*

* أولا قم بإدخال بيانات مشروعاتك​*
* ثانيا ادخل بنود العطاء ​*
* بعد هذه الخطوات تستطيع إجراء العمليات الحسابية بكل يسر إن شاء الله ​*

* من اجل تحليل الأسعار ​*

* قم أولا بإدخال بيانات تحليل السعر و لتي يمكن أن تستخدمها في أكثر من مشروع أو يمكن أن تتكرر في أكثر من بند و أعطي مثالا ( الربح, الفاقد, ثمن المادة....... )​*

* من اجل دفاتر المحاسبة ​*

* دائما يبدأ العمل بإدخال بيانات العميل ​*
* ثم تستطيع إجراء كل ما يلزم من ​*
* إدخال الدفعات ( الذمم المدينة )​*
* و الدفعات المستحقة ( الذمم الدائنة ) ​*

* أرجو الله أن ينال هذا العمل استحسانكم و قبولكم و أن يكون عونا لكم في أعمالكم ​*

* و من الله التوفيق ​*

* و الحمد لله رب العالمين​*

* أخوكم أيمن مهنا ​*

* تم استخدام برنامج الاكسس 2002-2003 و هذا للتنويه​*

* الأمثلة هي :​*
* المشروعات ذات أسماء , الأول و الثاني​*
* أرقام الفواتير لكل مشروع في الأمثلة هي 1 و 2 ​*
* من أسماء العملاء التي تم إدخالها ( رائد على احمد, سالم عيد, .. )​*

* هذه البيانات قم باستخدامها من اجل معاينة الأمثلة في لوحة الطباعة ​*
الاولى - تحتوي المثال
الثانية - الفارغة​ 

النسخة المحدثة بتاريخ 29-4-2009

في هذه النسخة يمكنك وضع اسم شركة الخاصة في البرنامج و بالتالي يظهر على اوراق الطباعة
في داخل البرنامج بالاضافى لما يختص بالكيل و حساب الكميات , يوجد ايضا برنامج محاسبة صغير يمكنك استخدامه في اي مجال
بالرغم انني صممته ليخدم معاملات المشاريع
​
*و لاي استفسار انا حاضر ان شاء الله*

* يمكنك تحميل هذه النسخة من قائمة تحميل البرامج في المدونة http://alhootourlife.blogspot.com/*
* او من هنا مباشرة  تفضـــــــــل*​


----------



## بتول (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## descovery_2000 (18 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## elfeky2000 (18 فبراير 2007)

مشــــــــــــكور جدا
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## حسام نصر الدين (19 فبراير 2007)

جزيت خيرا وعلمك الله ما جهلت


----------



## en_maher (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (19 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى وجزاك الله خير 
البرنامج الاصل لا ينزل كاملا


----------



## عصام رؤوف (19 فبراير 2007)

مش عارف ليه مش شغال ؟


----------



## zizoz (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a.m (19 فبراير 2007)

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و الله اكبر*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي في الله 

وادعوا الله ان يجزينا جمعا من فضله

اما بخصوص سوأل اخوتي عصام و احمد 

فأرجوا اتباع الاتي , و اي استفسار انا حاضر ان شاء الله​*


----------



## Mu7ammad (19 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## مهندس البناء (20 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## engramy (20 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a.m (20 فبراير 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


بارك الله فيكم اخواني جميعا , اسأل الله ان يؤتيكم من فضله 

اشكر مروركم و ردكم الكريمان 

واني في انتظار دعوة باقي اخواني , فلا اسألكم غير الدعاء احبتي في الله 

اللهم ارضى عنا و تقبل منا انك انت السميع المجيب




​*


----------



## عامر عبد عصمي (21 فبراير 2007)

*amer2000_h ************

جزاك الله واحسن اليك ووفقك الى تقديم المزيد


----------



## a.m (22 فبراير 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{لاَ يُكَلِّفُ اللّهُ نَفْسًا إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَآ أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ} (286) سورة البقرة

اخواني الكرام 

ادعو كل من قام بتحميل النسخة السابقة ان يقوم بتحميل هذه النسخة و الغاء النسخة السابقة 
اذ تحتوي النسخة السابقة على خطأ تصميمي غير مقصود , اقدم لكم اعتزاري عن ذلك الخطأ 
اما الخطأ في تلك النسخة ( عدم اظهار النتائج بشكل صحيح عند تعدد ارقام الفواتير , ذلك الخطأ لن يظهر مع كل من حمل البرنامج , لكن في نسخ الاوفس الاصلية لديكم سيظهر هذا الخطأ ) لذلك ارجو ان تقوموا بالتحميل من هنا , فهي كما وعدتكم سابقا ان شاء الله لن تجدو بها اي اخطاء 
و ستحصلون على النتائج السليمة 100%

اكرر اعتذاري منكم و ارجو ان تغفروا لي خطأي الغير مقصود , اذ كانت نسخة الافس السابقة التى امتلكها غير اصلية , اما هذه النسخة فهي اصلية 100% بحول الله 


{لاَ يُكَلِّفُ اللّهُ نَفْسًا إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَآ أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ} (286) سورة البقرة 


اخوكم ايمن مهنا​*


----------



## mokh (22 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mousad1210 (22 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله واحسن اليك ووفقك الى تقديم المزيد


----------



## thecivill (22 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## باهر1 (23 فبراير 2007)

*مشكلة*

البرنامج بعد فكه لايعطى الملف المطلوب والملف الثانى الذى وصف بأنه الفارغة لاينزل وكتر خيرك:68:


----------



## زيزو ون اية (23 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## talaatharizi (23 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
لى ياأخى ملحوظتين
الأولى محدودية البنود
الثانية العملة المستخدمة
ياريت تعمل على تعديلهما


----------



## a.m (24 فبراير 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




باهر1 
جديد 
تاريخ التسجيل: Feb 2007
المشاركات: 2 

مشكلة 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

البرنامج بعد فكه لايعطى الملف المطلوب والملف الثانى الذى وصف بأنه الفارغة لاينزل وكتر خيرك

أنقر للتوسيع...


اخي الكريم 

يجب ان يكون لديك نسخة الاكسس في الاوفس ليعمل البرنامج و هذا كل شئ فقط 

اقدم شكري لك و لمرورك الكريم





talaatharizi 
جديد 
تاريخ التسجيل: Mar 2006
المشاركات: 6 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
لى ياأخى ملحوظتين
الأولى محدودية البنود
الثانية العملة المستخدمة
ياريت تعمل على تعديلهما

أنقر للتوسيع...


اخي الكريم 

يمكنك اضافة ما تشاء من البنود من خلال لوحة ( البنود) يمكن ان تدخل عددا لا يحصى من البنود فقط افتح لوحة البنود و اكتب فيها اسم البند الذي تريد استخدامه في باقي نماذج البرنامج هذا كل شئ اخي الكريم 
اما بخصوص العملة يمكنك ان تختار اللغة المناسبة لك في جهازك , و بشكل تلقائي ستتحول العملة حسب اختيارك , اي اذا اخترت اللغة العربية في جهازك ( العربية السعودية مثلا ستصبح العملة - ريال- و هكذا )
و اي استفسار انا حاضر ان شاء الله

فقط احب ان اشكر كل اخوتي الذين منوا بدعائهم لي , بارك الله فيكم جميعا اخوتي الاحباء

اخوكم ايمن مهنا​*


----------



## eng_fahdedo (24 فبراير 2007)

البرنامج لا يعمل مع 2007


----------



## a.m (24 فبراير 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيـم




البرنامج لا يعمل مع 2007

أنقر للتوسيع...


أخي الكريم 
أنا لم افهم استفسارك
البرنامج مصمم على الأكسس
أي مثل ورقة الإكسل 
بمعنى أن نسخ الأوفس المحدثة – إن كان ذلك ما تعنى – لا تنسخ بعضها بعضا , بل تتصف بالتكامل بعضها لبعض إذ يمكن من خلال عملية التحويل من نسخة سابقة إلى نسخة محدثة أن تعمل لديك النسخ السابقة أليس كذلك أخي الكريم 

بارك الله فيك
و اشكر مرورك الكريم

ارجو ان توضح استفسارك ان لم يكن ردي مخالفا له​*


----------



## نجم 2007 (25 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## mai ismail (25 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## markovic (25 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير....


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (25 فبراير 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير
بس شوية شرح عن استخدام البرنامج الجميل والمفيد


----------



## a.m (25 فبراير 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم احبتي في الله جميعا




الله يجزيك الخير
بس شوية شرح عن استخدام البرنامج الجميل والمفيد

أنقر للتوسيع...


تكرم اخي الحبيب من اجلك و من اجل كل اخواني اقدم هذا الشرح الذي ارجو من الله ان ينفعكم به 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين
و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه أجمعين

أخي الكريم 
حتى تستخدم البرنامج بالشكل الصحيح و الأمثل اتبع ما سأقوم بتفصيله :

أولا بعد تحميل البرنامج و فك الضغط كما تعلمنا سابقا قم بفتح البرنامج حيث ستظهر لك الواجهة الرئيسية للبرنامج كما يلي

شكل 1









ألان للتعامل مع المشاريع :
1-	قم بإدخال بيانات المشروع ( كل المشاريع التي تعمل بها ) من خلال فتح نافذة المشاريع كما في الشكل 
شكل 2








2-	بعد إدخال بيانات مشروعك , ستحتاج لإدخال بنود العطاء لهذا المشروع , إذا عليك من خلال نافذة البنود إدخال كل البنود التي تحتاجها – مع ملاحظة أن هذه البنود يمكن أن تستخدمها في كل المشاريع الأخرى التي تريد العمل بها , فقط البند المختلف من مشروع لآخر يمكن أن تضيفه من خلال نافذة البنود ثم تدرجه في نافذة المشاريع 
لاحظ الشكل 








3- ألان يمكنك إجراء عمليات الكيل على بنود مشروعك كما تشاء و ذلك من خلال نافذة ( كشف الأعمال المنجزة ) أو من خلال ( كشف التسليح ) 
لإجراء هذه العمليات اتبع التالي :















1-	ادخل اسم المشروع الذي تجري العمليات الحسابية له 
2- ادخل رقم فاتورة العمل
3-	ادخل اسم البند الذي تجري عليه العمليات الحسابية
4-	ألان بعد هذه الإدخالات في نفس الصفحة يتم الحساب , إذاً عليك أن تُدخل الأبعاد ( طول عرض و ارتفاع . وبشكل تلقائي يتم التجميع و الضرب و الحصول على النتائج
5-	لمشاهدة هذه النتائج في صفحة تريد أن تقوم بطباعتها, أغلق هذه النافذة و اذهب إلى نافذة ( لوحة الطباعة ) لاحظ ما تم ذكره على الشكل السابق ( الشكل 4, 5)


6-	من الأمور المهمة و التي يجب الانتباه لها : عند فتح هذه النافذة و إجراء العمليات الحسابية على بند ما , يمكن أن تقوم بتغير خيار اسم البند ( إن كان ما قمت بإدخاله سهوا مثلا خطأ ) و سيبقى ما هو أسفل الصفحة دون تغيير و لكن الآن أصبح تابعا للبند الجديد الذي تم تعديله , إذا هذه ملاحظة يجب الانتباه لها أي عند إجراء عملية على بند و تريد إجراء عمليات حسابية على بند آخر من نفس المشروع يجب أن يتم ذلك من خلال أزرار التنقل بذلك فقط و فقط لا غير و إلا فانك ستكون قد قمت بالتعديل على اسم البند فقط 

7-	في نافذة كشف التسليح دائما بعد الانتهاء من إدخال البيانات لمشروع ما و فاتورة ما أغلق النافذة , ثم قم بفتحها مرة ثانية من اجل إجراء عمليات جديدة على معطيات جديدة مختلفة ( من حيث اسم المشروع , أو رقم الفاتورة ) ذلك أفضل و يعطي نتائج أفضل لاحظ ما اعنيه في الشكل اللاحق


التعامل مع نافذة تحليل الأسعار:

بعد فتح النافذة كما في الشكل, ادخل اسم المشروع, و اسم البند الذي تقوم بتحليله
ألان من اجل إدخال بيانات تحليل السعر ( و الذي كما نعلم يختلف من بند لبند , لكنه يمكن أن يتكرر في أكثر من مشروع ) من نفس النافذة يمكن أن ندخل ما نشاء من بيانات لتحليل سعر ذالك البند كما في الشكل 6
بعد إدخاله سيظهر و إغلاق نافذته سيظهر بشكل تلقائي في نافذة تحليل الأسعار 

لاحظ انك تقوم بإدخال بيانات تحليل السعر فقط مرة واحدة و لكنك تستخدم تلك البيانات تقريبا في كل مشاريعك, و عند احتياجك لبيانات جديدة تقوم فقط بإضافتها من خلال نافذة بيانات تحليل السعر. 






التعامل مع مصاريف المشروعات و العملاء:

أولا قم بإدخال بيانات كل من تتعامل معه في مشروعاتك , و ليس من المهم أن تقوم بالإدخال مرة واحدة , إذ يمكن أن تقوم بالإدخال بمجرد أن ظهر هذا العميل عندك , فمثلا اليوم قمت بتعين موظف أو مراقب أو بدأت التعامل مع مورد جديد أو ... إذا أقوم ألان بإدخال بياناته 

ألان من خلال نافذة الذمم الدائنة ( أي المستحقات ) يمكن أن ادخل مستحقات العملاء الذين اتعامل معهم 
فاتورة حديد تم توريدها 
فاتورة طوب , ربس , .... أي فاتورة تم استلامها
رواتب استحقت 
دفعات متعهدون استحقت...... 


من خلال نافذة الذمم المدينة ( أي ما أقوم بدفعه ) 

ادخل كل مدفوعاتي و بشكل مفصل , حسب العميل و حسب المشروع , وهذه الطريقة تمكنني من معرفة مصاريف مشروعي الحقيقية 

ألان من خلال لوحة الطباعة , يمكن أن استخرج كشف أي عميل ( كشف مستحقات – ذمم دائنة- و كشف مقبوضات – ذمم مدينة-, أي معرفة رصيد كل عميل )
كما يمكن أن استخرج كشف بما تم صرفه على مشروعي حتى الآن. 

التعامل مع لوحة الطباعة :
لاحظ الشكل 7 و 8















هذا و الحمد لله رب العالمين​*


----------



## shrek (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا أخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## el-Poeasi (26 فبراير 2007)

مجهود طيببارك الله فيك


----------



## god_father (26 فبراير 2007)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## باسل حلب (26 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مجهودك ثمين والبرنامج جيد جدا ولا يخفى على احد ندرة برامج حصر الكميات عالميا فكيف اذا كان عربيا ولذلك انصحك بالأهتمام به وتطويره والأعتماد على لغات برمجة اقوى من الأكسس والبرامج الكبيرة بدأت بفكرة ومن ثم تطورت لتصبح برامج معتمدة دوليا
لي صديق من ايام الجامعة كان مشروع تخرجه برنامج انشائي بسيط يعالج عدة حالات بسيطة للكمرات هذا الكلام منذ اكثر من 10 سنوات الآن اصبح برنامجه بعد التطوير يكاد لا يخلو منه اي مكتب بسوريا تقريبا يعالج معظم العناصر الأنشائية بسهولة ويسر وبلغات متعددة ودقة متناهية(برنامج الأنشائي الذكي-الأنشائي الخبير) ولا يكاد يخلو اي معرض لليرامج الهندسية بالوطن العربي منه وهو معتمد.
اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح.


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (27 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم فيما له خدمة البشرية جمعاء


----------



## zm_zoom67 (27 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## Migrant_15 (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## Migrant_15 (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكور بارك الله فـــيك


----------



## رياض رياض (27 فبراير 2007)

_بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ...._


----------



## a.m (27 فبراير 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مجهودك ثمين والبرنامج جيد جدا ولا يخفى على احد ندرة برامج حصر الكميات عالميا فكيف اذا كان عربيا ولذلك انصحك بالأهتمام به وتطويره والأعتماد على لغات برمجة اقوى من الأكسس والبرامج الكبيرة بدأت بفكرة ومن ثم تطورت لتصبح برامج معتمدة دوليا
لي صديق من ايام الجامعة كان مشروع تخرجه برنامج انشائي بسيط يعالج عدة حالات بسيطة للكمرات هذا الكلام منذ اكثر من 10 سنوات الآن اصبح برنامجه بعد التطوير يكاد لا يخلو منه اي مكتب بسوريا تقريبا يعالج معظم العناصر الأنشائية بسهولة ويسر وبلغات متعددة ودقة متناهية(برنامج الأنشائي الذكي-الأنشائي الخبير) ولا يكاد يخلو اي معرض لليرامج الهندسية بالوطن العربي منه وهو معتمد.
اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح.

أنقر للتوسيع...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
eng.mamstar

اشكر لك إطراؤكَ و نُصحُكَ الكريم
و اشدد على ما قلت أخي فهو بلا شك قولٌ صحيح
بل أن كل اختراع بدأ بفكرة 
و كما تفضلت أخي الكريم عن ندرة برامج حصر الكميات
و ليس ذلك و حسب, بل حتى إن وجدت 
فمن الصعوبة التعامل معها هذا إذا لبت كل احتياجاتنا
فكان ذلك أساسا لمحاولتي تصميم هذا البرنامج الذي أنا شخصيا لا استغني عنه في عملي , و مع علمي بما سبق ذكره كان من واجبي أن أضعه بين أيدكم أحبتي عسى أن يستفيد منه كل من يحتاجه
و لا اخفي عليك أو على احد محاولتي في دراسة لغة البرمجة ( فيجول بيسك )
لكن أخي الحبيب
التعامل مع الأكسس أسهل بكثير 
كما انه يكاد لا يخلو من حزمة أوفس في أي جهاز كمبيوتر
و مع التطوير المستمر لهذا البرنامج ( الأكسس)
أصبح يغطي تقريبا معظم احتياجات أي مبرمج 
و حسب معلوماتي المؤكدة
فان شركات كبيرة تعتمد على هذا البرنامج
في كل معاملاتها
موظفين, مبيعات, إنتاج, تسويق, .....

مع العلم أن هذه الشركات لها فروع كثيرة في معظم الوطن العربي
و أن عدد موظفيها كبيرا جدا 
و أن البيانات التي يتم إدخالها في قاعدة بيانات الأكسس 
من قبل هذه الشركات
أقل ما يمكن القول عنها...... هائلة 
وهذا يعنى أن قاعدة البيانات التي يمكن أن نصممها باستخدام الأكسس
قاعدة مناسبة يمكن أن تستوعب كل احتياجاتنا 

اكرر شكري و امتناني لنصحك الكريم 
و سأل الله أن يوفقنا لكل ما يحب و يرضى
و الحمد لله رب العالمين​*


----------



## a.m (5 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إخواني الكرام 



shrek

el-Poeasi

god_father

احلام المشعلاوي

noorance

Migrant_15

رياض رياض


بارك الله فيكم أحبتي في الله

اشكر مجاملتكم الكريمة 


أتمنى من الله أن يكون البرنامج فيه النفع لكم جميعا

و اعتذر ممن سهوت عن ذكر اسمه من أحبتي 

فالشكر لكم جميعا أخواني على كرم أخلاقكم و ذوقكم جميعا بلا أي استثناء

و اسأل الله أن ينفعنا و إياكم و أن يثيبنا من فضله و أن يزدنا علما​*


----------



## ارشد عماد (5 مارس 2007)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## master1980 (5 مارس 2007)

Thank you for this excellent works


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (7 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز الذي اعرفه ان برنامج فيجول بيسك هو ترتيب برامج اعدت مسبقا ولكن الاكسس اكثر فائدة ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## eng_fahdedo (7 مارس 2007)

البرنامج مش شغال


----------



## a.m (7 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيـم




رحم الله والديك

أنقر للتوسيع...


أخي الكريم

ارشد عماد

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم و رحم الله والديك

و جزك الله كل خير على هذا الدعاء العظيم​*


----------



## a.m (7 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيـم

أخي الكريم

master1980




Thank you for this excellent works

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك 

و مشكور على هذه المجاملة الرقيقة​*


----------



## a.m (7 مارس 2007)

*بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيـم

أختي الكريم

احلام المشعلاوي




السلام عليكم اخي العزيز الذي اعرفه ان برنامج فيجول بيسك هو ترتيب برامج اعدت مسبقا ولكن الاكسس اكثر فائدة ومن الله التوفيق

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك 

اشكر مرورك الكريم و اسأل الله لك كل التوفيق و أن تجدي في هذا العمل كل الفائدة المرجوه​*


----------



## a.m (7 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيـم
أخي الكريم

eng_fahdedo




البرنامج مش شغال

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك 

اشكر مرورك الكريم

الحقيقة أخي الكريم لم افهم استفسارك

هل بعد أن قمت بالتحميل و فك الضغط عن الملف 
مع تأكيدي وجوب أن تمتلك نسخة الأكسس لديك
بعد ذلك كله لم يعمل البرنامج لديك ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
إذا ممكن أن توضح و أنا في الخدمة أخي الكريم​*


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اطلب من كل مهندس متواجد في الملتقى ارسال لي خطوات اعداد كشفوفات لكل مشروع


----------



## باقر (8 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المساهمة


----------



## الوعد الهندسي (8 مارس 2007)

مشكووور وبيض الله وجهك


----------



## فايزة ركة (8 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## yousif (12 مارس 2007)

*أستفسار*



a.m قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه أجمعين
> 
> أحبتي في الله
> ...



الاخ العزيز
لم استطيع من تحميل الملفات
يرجى اعادة التحميل برابط اخر
وفقك اللة لان البرنامج كنت ابحث علية منذ مدة
مع امنياتي بالتوفيق
م.الفحياء
مع التحياتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت​:2: :2: :2: :2:


----------



## ع ع عبدالرحمن (12 مارس 2007)

لم يفتح البرنامج معي وعلى كل حال بيض الله وجهك

وارغب في تحميل البرنامج ان امكن مالطريقة


----------



## shemooooo (12 مارس 2007)

*gh*

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور



ويعطيك الف عافيه
وننتضر جديدك


----------



## shemooooo (12 مارس 2007)

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور



ويعطيك الف عافيه
وننتضر جديدك


----------



## shemooooo (12 مارس 2007)

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور



ويعطيك الف عافيه
وننتضر جديدك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ أيمن مهنا
كوني مهتم بالبرنامج أرجو توضيح ما يلي:-
1- كيفية مسح المدخلات في البنود
2-إضافة اسم الشركة
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى5555 (13 مارس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## agaz (13 مارس 2007)

مجهود جيد
مشكور 
وفقك الله


----------



## a.m (13 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إخواني الكرام

أحلام المشعلاوي

باقر


الوعد الهندسي

فايزة ركة

Shemooooo

مصطفى 5555

Agaz


بارك الله فيكم أحبتي في الله

اشكر مروركم الكريم 

وكرم دعواكم, أرجو من الله أن يكون هذا العمل مفيدا لكم جميعا, و أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم 

و إذا أمكن أن توضح أختي أحلام طلبها عسى أن يقدرنا الله على عونها​*


----------



## a.m (13 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ العزيز

Yousif

اشكر اهتمامك و مرورك الكريم 

لكن أخي لا اعرف سبب هذه المشكلة التي تحدثت عنها 

إذ أنني لاحظت هذه المشكلة في تساؤل كثير من إخواننا هنا في الملتقى 

و لا اعرف السبب ؟
هل هو من الضغط على الموقع ؟!
أم مشكلة عند بعض إخواننا ؟!

أرجو من إخواننا المشرفين حل هذه المشكلة 
أو إيضاح الأسباب لمن يعانون في التحميل

و هذا نداء أضمه إلى نداء إخواني لكم

على كل أخي الكريم حاول مرة أخرى و إن لم تفلح أعلمني و سأقوم بالتحميل عن طريق رابط آخر إن شاء الله 
و أقدم لك اعتذاري عن تأخري في الرد​*


----------



## a.m (13 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي الكريم

ع ع عبدالرحمن

بارك الله فيك
و اشكر كرمك و ذوقك الرفيع

أخي الحبيب 

ذكرت سابقا أن البرنامج مُعد باستخدام ( الأكسس )

أي يجب أن تحتوي نسخة الأوفس التي تمتلكها على الأكسس ليعمل البرنامج عندك و هذا كل شئ أخي الكريم

كما أرجو منك أخي الكريم قراءة الردود فستجد فيها إن شاء الله الإجابة على كل ما تسأل عنه

و أنا حاضر لأي استفسار إن شاء الله​*


----------



## a.m (13 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي الكريم

عبد الرحمن – عمان

اشكر مرورك الكريم




كوني مهتم بالبرنامج أرجو توضيح ما يلي:-
1- كيفية مسح المدخلات في البنود
2-إضافة اسم الشركة
وجزاك الله خير

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالنسبة لسؤالك حول مسح مدخلات البنود
فلا يمكن ذلك إلا عن طريق الدخول إلى قاعدة البيانات
لكن لاحظ
أن وجود هذه المدخلات لن يضر في شئ حتى وان أخطأت في الإدخال فبكل بساطة يمكنك عدم استخدامه في النماذج المتعلقة فيه و استخدام ما تضيفه من بنود صحيحة 
لا تنسى أخي الكريم انك يمكن أن تقوم بإدخال عدد كبير جدا من البنود حسب مشروعاتك,و لكل مشروع متطلبات تختلف عن الأخر,إذ يمكن أن استخدم البنود الذي يتطلبها مشروع ما و لا استخدم بنود قمت بإدخالها من اجل مشروع أخر, إذ ليس من الواجب استخدامها في كل مشروعاتك 
إذ يمكن أن تستخدم جزء من البنود حسب طبيعة المشروع و تستخدم مدخلات أخرى لمشروع آخر و هكذا 
أما عن كيفية إدراج اسم الشركة

فاني أحاول أن أجد طريقة لذلك بحيث يضع كل منا الاسم المناسب له
على أوراق الطباعة 

و اسأل الله أن يعينني على ذلك 

و أرجو أن تعذروني أحبتي في الله

فالكمال لله 

و لابد من التطوير المستمر للبرنامج حتى أصل بعون الله إلى ما يتناسب مع احتياجاتنا جميعا 
و هنا أحب أن أبلغكم إني سأرفق نسخة معدلة أخرى, و لكن ليس في القريب

على كل أخي الكريم

إذا كان ذلك مهما لعملك

يمكنك التفضل بزيارتي في المشروع الذي أقوم بتنفيذه في شارع الإذاعة و التلفزيون - عمان
و الخاص بالمدينة الإعلامية 
و أنا حاضر أخي الكريم بتقديم كل ما تريد إن شاء الله​*


----------



## engsaidreiad (13 مارس 2007)

البرنامج مش موجود أصلا أرجو أن يتم تحميله مرة أخرى


----------



## a.m (13 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*


engsaidreiad قال:



البرنامج مش موجود أصلا أرجو أن يتم تحميله مرة أخرى

أنقر للتوسيع...




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الكريم يمكنك التحميل من  الصفحة الاولى , الملف المرفق في هذه الصفحة

و بحمد الله تم تحميله من اكثر من 1200 عضوا

فما معنى سؤالك لا افهم ؟!

اشكر مرورك الكريم 

و انا في الخدمة اخي الكريم​*


----------



## هشامحسن (14 مارس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mah_kh65 (14 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم أرجو إرسال نسخة على إلإيميل 
malkhuliآت Gmail.com وجزاك الله خير


----------



## engsaidreiad (14 مارس 2007)

a.m قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أقصد أن هذا الرابط أضغط عليه فلا يعطى أى اشارة تحميل ولا أعرف اين العيب فأرجو أن تعيد تحميله على مكان آخر 
شكر الله لك وغفر لك


----------



## karoma2007 (14 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarekkt (15 مارس 2007)

مشــــــــــــكور جدا
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## eng_fahdedo (15 مارس 2007)

البرنامج لا يعمل هل هو كامل


----------



## a.m (15 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*


eng_fahdedo قال:



البرنامج لا يعمل هل هو كامل

أنقر للتوسيع...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

و اشكر مرورك الكريم

نعم اخي الكريم البرنامج كامل 

و اكرر  وجوب وجود نسخة الاكسس لديك ليعمل البرنامج ​*


----------



## a.m (15 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم أحبتي في الله


هشامحسن


mah_kh65

engsaidreiad



karoma2007


و اعتذر من اخي mah_kh65  لعدم تمكني من ارسال النسخة عبر ( الاي ميل)

شاكرا مروركم الكريم 

و ارجو ان ينال هذا العمل استحسانكم 

و ان يكون عونا لكم في اعمالكم​*


----------



## اماني العمر (15 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذه الافادة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarekkt (15 مارس 2007)

لا يقبل التحميل


----------



## zakikifah (15 مارس 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا,وبارك الله فيك أخي العزيز,ولكن حبذا لو تستطيع أعادة تحميل الملف فلم أستطع تحميله وأتصور أنه يحتاج الى أعادة تحميل ,وأرجو التأكد.


----------



## a.m (16 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم احبتي في الله

اشكر اهتمامكم و ردودكم الرائعة

و بناءا على طلب كثير من احبتي ارفق لكم النسخة مرة اخرى عن طريق هذا الرابط فتفضلوا

http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=HhfjiGrrQ​*


----------



## الفقير لله (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zaqxswcde (17 مارس 2007)

لا أستطيع تنزيل البرنامج ممكن الافادة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2007)

جزيت خيرا ونتمني المزيد


----------



## ask_11111 (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا
شكرا:14:
:14:


----------



## eyadnm (17 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك على العمل الرائع


----------



## مهندس كيمو (18 مارس 2007)

مارضي يحمل ياأخي ممكن ترفقة مره ثانية جزاك الله خير


----------



## خالد200007 (18 مارس 2007)

لم استطع تحميله عند فتح الرابط يعطينى صفحة بيضاء


----------



## خالد200007 (18 مارس 2007)

الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## eng_muhhaned (18 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
عندي مشكله في التنزيل 
ارجو حل المشكله
ولكم الاجر والثواب


----------



## a.m (19 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إخوتي الكرام

الفقير لله

mt301

ask_11111

eyadnm

بارك الله فيكم أحبتي

و اشكر مروركم و ردودكم و تفاعلكم

مشكورين جميعا على كرمكم​*


----------



## a.m (19 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إخوتي الكرام

Zaqxswcde

مهندس كيمو

خالد200007

eng_muhhaned

اشكر مروركم و أعتذر منكم لتأخر الرد 

إخواني 

يمكن تحميل الملف من الصفحة الأولى من خلال الموقع

أو من الصفحة السادسة من خلال الرابط الذي أرفقته لكم و ذلك عن طريق موقع مخصص فقط لرفع الملفات 

أي يمكن التحميل كما تحبون و حسب أيهما أسهل لكم 

عن طريق الرابط بعد الدخول إليه ستلاحظ وجود العد التنازلي بالثواني انتظر حتى ينتهي العد لتتمكن من التحميل

اسأل الله أن يوفقكم جميعا​*


----------



## محمود محمد سعد (19 مارس 2007)

من فضلكم كيف أستطيع التنزيل من الموقع أفادكم الله


----------



## mersam_eng (19 مارس 2007)

الف شكر شكر شكر


----------



## أحمد طارق 007 (20 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Nsync (20 مارس 2007)

لايمكن تحميل المرفقات

واضح ان فيه مشكله ياريت يتم تحميل المرفق على أى موقع تحميل أخر
وشكرا لك


----------



## ابو وائل الجعفري (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.مصطفى السيد (21 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله واحسن اليك ووفقك الى تقديم المزيد


----------



## ahmed_60011 (21 مارس 2007)

وفقك الله والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed_60011 (21 مارس 2007)

اريد ان اسئل فقط كيف يمكن ان اضيف تسليح قطر 32 اذا لم يتوفر بالبرنامج


----------



## a.m (21 مارس 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إخوتي الكرام

محمود محمد سعد


Nsync



بارك الله فيكم و اشكر مروركم الكريم

أرجو أن يتم حل هذه المشكلة بالسرعة الممكنة, 
لكن على كل حال يمكنكم التحميل من الرابط في الصفحة السادسة, و هو موقع مخصص لرفع الملفات 

كنت قد وضعته ليتمكن إخواني من التحميل بسب العطل الذي ذكرتموه في الموقع
أرجو أن تتمكنوا من تحميل الملف بحول الله​*


----------



## a.m (21 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إخوتي الكرام



ابو وائل الجعفري


أحمد طارق 007


mersam_eng



بارك الله فيكم إخوتي 
ارجوا أن ينال هذا العمل استحسانكم, و أن تجدوا فيه ما ينفعكم​*


----------



## a.m (21 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي

م.مصطفى السيد

ahmed_60011

كل الشكر لذوقكم و ردكم و مجاملتكم 

ارجو ان ينال هذا العمل قبولكم و استحسانكم 

اما بخصوص سؤال اخي احمد 

فـ ان شاء الله سيتم اخذ هذا الامر بعين الاعتبار في النسخة التالية بحول الله 

فكما قلت سابقا اخي الكريم الكمال لله , و نحن نسعى للتطوير و التحسين بما يقدرنا عليه الله من فضله​*


----------



## yousif (22 مارس 2007)

*تم تحيمل الملف*



a.m قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الأخ العزيز
> 
> ...



اخي 
a.m
تم تحميل الملفات ونحن حاليا بطور التجريب وانشاء اللة نتحاور ريثما نقوم بعمل مثال اخر
واشكرك على المعلومة​:1: :1: :1: :1:


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (22 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك مرتين .
المره الاولى على البرنامج والمره الثانيه لاعترافك بخطأك وتقصيرك والتي هي صفة عامه ملازمة للبشر والكمال لله وحده (( ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا )) .
واكيد كلما راجعته ستكتشف انك بحاجة الى ادخال مالم تكن تراه ضروريا واخراج اشياء كنت تراها ضروريه الى ان تصل الى المستوى المنشود نتمنى لك التوفيق .


----------



## a.m (23 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين 

قد اسعدني ذلك اخي الكريم yousif 

ارجو ان ينال هذا العمل استحسانك

و انا حاضر لاي استفسار ان شاء الله​*


----------



## a.m (23 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*


سعد احمد سالم قال:



جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك مرتين .
المره الاولى على البرنامج والمره الثانيه لاعترافك بخطأك وتقصيرك والتي هي صفة عامه ملازمة للبشر والكمال لله وحده (( ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا )) .
واكيد كلما راجعته ستكتشف انك بحاجة الى ادخال مالم تكن تراه ضروريا واخراج اشياء كنت تراها ضروريه الى ان تصل الى المستوى المنشود نتمنى لك التوفيق .

أنقر للتوسيع...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

و اشكر كرمك و مجاملتك

كما ان ما ذكرته اخي الكريم هو واجب , كما اشدد على ما ذكرت بان التطوير للبرنامج سيستمر مع التجربة و ابداء ملاحظاتكم و ارائكم , فـ الكمال لله الواحد القهار 

اشكر مرورك الكريم ​*


----------



## yousif (26 مارس 2007)

a.m قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين
> 
> ...



اخي المهندس ،بعد اطلاعنا على النسخة المحدثة فارجوا ايضاح التالي:
1-اريد معلومات للبرنامج الاول قبل التحديث؟
2-ياريت عمل مشروع حقيقي بالبرنامج0
مع التقدير
:14: :14: :14:


----------



## a.m (1 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي العزيز يوسف 

اشكر اهتمامك و كرمك و لطفك

أخي الكريم قرأت ردك عبر البريد و إني لاستغرب لعدم ظهوره هنا على الرغم انه وصلني من الملتقى عبر البريد الالكتروني

على كلٍ أخي الكريم 

بالنسبة لاستفسارك أقول :

1-	بالنسبة للنسخة السابقة هي تماثل هذه النسخة ولكن هذه مطورة و معدلة عن سابقتها 
فالخطوات المتبعة في طريقة استخدام البرنامج هي نفس الخطوات في النسختين و قد وضعت شرحا عن طريقة الاستخدام 

2-	أما بالنسبة لوضع مثال كامل لمشروع حقيقي , فأرجو منك أن تحدد ما تحتاج قدر المستطاع أخي الكريم و أنا حاضر إن شاء الله 


وفي الختام أقدم اعتذاري لتأخر الرد أخي العزيز فتقبله مني​*


----------



## eng_moh2009 (1 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب


----------



## memoo7474 (2 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## a.m (2 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




eng_moh2009 قال:



بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب

أنقر للتوسيع...


احبك الله الذي احببتني فيه اخي الكريم 

اشكر لطفك و كرمك و ذوقك , ارجو ان ينال هذا العمل استحسانك​*


----------



## a.m (2 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



memoo7474 قال:



جزاكم الله خيرا

أنقر للتوسيع...


جزاك الله من فضله اخي الكريم 

مشكور على لطف و كرمك ​*


----------



## مهندس نواف (3 أبريل 2007)

والله الواحد يعجز عن الشكر


جزاك الله خير وجعلها في موازين حسناتك


----------



## brwadiler1 (3 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية .البرنامج مفيد جدا .بالفعل انت عضو فعال .


----------



## رعد الخالدي (3 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد المتميز
وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم حينما قال
خير الناس من نفع الناس 
:12:


----------



## m3ajed (4 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك 

والله يجزاك خير


----------



## a.m (5 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



[COLOR="Blue" قال:



مهندس نواف

أنقر للتوسيع...




[COLOR="Blue" قال:



;390637]والله الواحد يعجز عن الشكر


جزاك الله خير وجعلها في موازين حسناتك

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب
قد اكرمتموني بدعائكم و مجاملتكم 
اشكرك كل الشكر و اسأل الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم بي و ان يعينني على تقديم كل ما هو مفيد

اكرر شكري لمرورك الكريم[/COLOR]​*


----------



## a.m (5 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



brwadiler1 قال:



الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية .البرنامج مفيد جدا .بالفعل انت عضو فعال .

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 

اشكر مجاملتك و كرمك 

اسأل الله ان اكون دائما عند حسن ظنكم بي ​*


----------



## a.m (5 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



رعد الخالدي قال:



اخي العزيز شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد المتميز
وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم حينما قال
خير الناس من نفع الناس 
:12:

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

مشكور على هذا الاطراء 

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك 

اللهم اعني على ان اكون اهلا لثقة اخوتي بي و اعني على ان اقدم كل ما فيه خيرا لاخوتي 


و في الحقيقة اخي الكريم اقوم الان بتحضير عمل اقدمه لكل اخواني في الملتقى , اسأل الله ان ينال رضاكم و استحسانكم و ان يكون فيه كل الفائدة التى ارجوها لكم جميعا 

اكرر شكري لذوقك و كرمك ​*


----------



## a.m (5 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



m3ajed قال:



بارك الله فيك 

والله يجزاك خير

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

اشكر مرورك الكريم و اسأل الله ان اكون قد وفقت في تقديم ما يرضيكم جميعا احبتي في الله*


----------



## haval (15 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله واحسن اليك
ولكن ماهو الفرق بين هذا البرنامج وبريمافيرا
وشكرا


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (15 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو خطاب العراقي (16 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير الجزاء و وفقك الى كل مايحبه و يرضاه


----------



## Saudi Pro (16 أبريل 2007)

thanks a lot for this


----------



## ibrahim albitar (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## علي القديم (17 أبريل 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً عتى هذا البرنامج القيم


----------



## م.2006 (18 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a.m (19 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



haval قال:



جزاك الله واحسن اليك
ولكن ماهو الفرق بين هذا البرنامج وبريمافيرا
وشكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...


اشكر مجاملتك اخي الكريم
اولا - هذا العمل شخصي و هو اقل بكثير جدا من مستوى البريمافيرا و لكن سأعتبر هذه مجاملة منك و لك الشكر
ثانيا - البريمافيرا برنامج متكامل مخصص لانشاء البرامج الزمنة , اما هذا البرنامج البسيط فقط لحساب الكميات 
على كل اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك و اشكر مرورك الكريم​*


----------



## a.m (19 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم احبتي في الله 

عبدالعزيز نادى

ابو خطاب العراقي

Saudi Pro

ibrahim albitar

علي القديم 

م.2006

اشكر مروركم الكريم 

اتمنى ان ينال هذا العمل رضاكم و قبولكم و يقدم العون لكم في اعمالكم​*


----------



## a.m (4 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ارجو من اخواني تحميل هذه النسخة بدلا من نسخة حصر الكميات 

مع خالص حبي لكم جميعا ​*


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 مايو 2007)

اخي الغالي الكريم جدا ايمكن مهنا

لا املك الا ان ادعو الله لك
بقبول عملك الراقي النافع المفيد هذا

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعل اعمالك خالصة له واثابك عليها خير الثواب​


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (13 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## a.m (13 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





نهر النيييل قال:



اخي الغالي الكريم جدا ايمكن مهنا

لا املك الا ان ادعو الله لك
بقبول عملك الراقي النافع المفيد هذا

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعل اعمالك خالصة له واثابك عليها خير الثواب​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اشتقنا لك كثيرا اخي الحبيب  نهر النييل ( اشرف )

قد طال غيابك كثيرا , ارجوا ان تكون بالصحة و العافية , و ارجو من الله ان تكون احوالك جميعها باحسن حال , و ان يكون سبب الغياب خيرا ان شاء الله

كم كانت سعادتي عندما رأيت عودتك و مشاركتك لنا , الحمد لله الذي هداني و اراحني بمرورك الكريم 
و قد ارسلت لك رسالة في البريد الالكتروني اطمئن بها عليك و اتمنى ان تكون قد وصلت 

بارك الله فيك ولك , و مشكور اخي الحبيب على ما تكرمت به عليه 

اخوك بالله دائما و ابدا ان شاء الله ايمن مهنا​*


----------



## a.m (13 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



م/ عصام قاسم قال:



مشكور اخي الكريم

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي عصام

مشكور على مرورك الكريم 

و اسأل الله ان ينال هذا العمل رضاك و ان تجد فيه كل الفائدة ​*


----------



## علي عبدالله 83 (14 مايو 2007)

رائع جداً مجهود عظيم و العظمة لله .. بارك الله بك


----------



## أحمد البطريق (14 مايو 2007)

الف شكر على البرنامج 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noor-swan (14 مايو 2007)

ما عارف اشكرك ازاي


----------



## tsfernin (15 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## حيدر الملاح (16 مايو 2007)

مشككككككككككككوور


----------



## a.m (17 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

علي عبدالله 83

أحمد البطريق

tsfernin

حيدر الملاح

اشكركم على رقيق كلماتكم , و ارجوا ان ينال هذا العمل رضاكم و استحسانكم​*


----------



## المجاز (18 مايو 2007)

مشكوررر اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## a.m (19 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



المجاز قال:



مشكوررر اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل الخير

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

المجاز

اشكرك على دعمك المستمر لي

و دوام مجاملتك و كرم 

و اسأل الله ان يديم رقيق مشاركاتك لنا

اخوك دوما ايمن مهنا​*


----------



## kazanova721 (30 مايو 2007)

وااله يعجز اللسان عن وصف روعة ما قمت به يا مهندس. لك الحق ان تفخر ببرنامجك لأنه اكثر بكثييييييييييييييير من كلمة رائع. و أنا اعمل الان على شروحات لبرامج الPrimavera و MS-Project و Primavera Expedition و أتمنى من جميع الأخوة و الأخوات اذا عندهم اي اسئلة في هذه البرامج فليشرفني بسؤاله و انشالله يجد عندي الاجابة لعلني اشاركك الأجر و الثواب عزيزي a.m


----------



## CVLMASTER (30 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هلوتس (30 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العمار (30 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله بيك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير

ارق السلام


----------



## a.m (30 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم احبتي في الله

kazanova721

CVLMASTER

هلوتس

العمار

جزاكم الله كل خير على كرم اخلاقكم 

اخي الغالي 

kazanova721

مشكور على مجاملتك الرقيقة 

اخي الحبيب انا افتخر بكم و بكرم اخلاقكم 

و احمد الله كل الحمد الذي يسر لي لقائكم و التعرف بكم جميعا في ملتقانا الغالي 

و هذا هو فخري و اعتزازي اللاول 

دوما نحن بحاجة لخبرتكم اخي الكريم فلا تبخل علينا بها و اننا في انتظار شروحاتك التى اسأل الله ان يجعلها في صالح عملك 

اكرر شكري و امتناني لكم جميعا ​*


----------



## الحسينى2003 (30 مايو 2007)

:31:


بتول قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك




متشكرين جدا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## a.m (31 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي 

الحسينى2003

الشكر لله اخي الكريم

مشكور على المرور الكريم​*


----------



## الزعيم12 (1 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
هيثم من فلسطين


----------



## msauc (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## a.m (2 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

الزعيم12

msauc

مشكورين على مروركم الكريم 

و كل الحب و الاعتزاز باخواننا في فلسطين ​*


----------



## ehabebo84 (3 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ibraheemwanees (5 يونيو 2007)

eng_fahdedo قال:


> البرنامج مش شغال



البرنامج لايعمل معى بعد ان كان شغال ماذا اعمل بسررررررعة


----------



## a.m (5 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاكم الله كل خير اخي الكريم

ehabebo84

ibraheemwanees

مشكورين على المرور الكريم




البرنامج لايعمل معى بعد ان كان شغال ماذا اعمل بسررررررعة

أنقر للتوسيع...



ارجو توضيح كيفيت توقف البرنامج , ليتسنى لي مساعدتك 

البرنامج بعد التحميل بشكل سليم و فك ضغطة يجب ان يعمل و لا يمكن ان يتوقف عن العمل الا اذا غيرت انت في تصميم البرنامج نفسه و ليس هناك اي سبب يؤدي الى توقفه غير ذلك السبب ​*


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (5 يونيو 2007)

اللهم تقبل منك وبارك لك اخي الكريم وننتظر منك الجديد


----------



## ابو سعود العبدالله (5 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## a.m (6 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

mrnicegu0y293200

ابو سعود العبدالله


جزاكم الله كل خير 

اشكركم على رقيق كلماتكم و كريم دعواكم 

كل الشكر و العرفان احبتي في الله لكم ​*


----------



## م وليد (7 يونيو 2007)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم وبارك الله بك وبأمثالك وفقك الله لما فيه كل الخير


----------



## a.m (9 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




م وليد قال:



ألف شكر أخي الكريم وبارك الله بك وبأمثالك وفقك الله لما فيه كل الخير

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

مشكور جدا على كرمك 

جزاك الله كل خير , ارجو ان يلقى هذا العمل استحسانك و رضاك​*


----------



## eng.walee (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Amin Sorour (12 يونيو 2007)

ممتاز ربنا يبارك لك فكره ممتازه بس محتاجه شويه بريزنتيشنز وتبقي تحفه.


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (12 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## a.m (19 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

eng.walee

رمضان إسماعيل

Amin Sorour

دايووو

جزاكم الله كل خير و مشكورين على مروركم الكريم



اتمنى من اخواني الذين قاموا بتحميل النسخة السابقة ان يحملوا هذه النسخة لانها افضل بكثير ​*


----------



## alhaythm (19 يونيو 2007)

ان كلمات الشكر بحقك لاتوفيها بحر لغة الضاد..........لكن نرجوا الله ان يكفيك بشكره فهو الشاكر الكافي

نحسبك من العلماء العاملين ونرجوا ان يجزيك بها الله


----------



## sail (19 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع 
وفقك الله و سدد حطاك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (19 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## a.m (22 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

alhaythm

sail

عبد الرحمن - عمان

مشكورين جدا على رقيق الكلمات 

جزاكم الله كل خير 

و دمتم بكل خير و سلام ​*


----------



## mazineshow (22 يونيو 2007)

الله يوفقك اي ام واتمنى الموفقية والنجاح الدائم


----------



## ابوعباة (23 يونيو 2007)

اقول 
بارك الله فيك وجمعنا واياك في جنة الخلد
عمل جبار 
ولك تحياتي


----------



## a.m (29 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام

mazineshow

ابوعباة

مشكورين جدا على كرم دعواكم 

جزااكم الله كل خير 

و دمتم ​*


----------



## جوده (29 يونيو 2007)

بالرك الله فيك ....جارى التحميل


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## impire (30 يونيو 2007)

معاونة اكثر من رائعة ...​


----------



## هاشم حسن (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك بالخير


----------



## ibrahim albitar (30 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## engmohamad (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a.m (30 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام

جوده

رضا الفطاطري

impire

هاشم حسن

ibrahim albitar

engmohamad

جزاكم الله كل خير 

مشكورين على المرور الكريم ​*


----------



## a.m (15 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

احبتي في الله جميعا

سأرفق لكم في الايام القليلة القادة النسخة الجديدة من البرنامج 

حيث سيتمكن كل منا من ادخال اسم شركته على ورق الطباعة بحول الله وهو مطلب كثير من اخواننا الذي احمد الله الذي وفقني لان اجد الطريقة لذلك 

كما احب ان استشيركم و خصوصا اخواننا الذين لم يتمكنوا من التعامل مع النسخ السابقة بسبب عدم امتلاكهم نسخة الاكسس في الاوفس , اذا كانوا يرغبون في امتلاك هذه النسخة فقد اعانني الله من فضله من جعل هذه النسخة قابلة للعمل في اي جهاز حتى لو لم يكن به نسخة اوفس كاملة و لكن في هذه الحالة سيكون حجم البرنامج كبير يصل الى 35mp فان كان ذلك مطلوب سأرفق لكم رابط للتحميل 

ارجو ان تشاركوني في استفساري 

طبعا اشكركم جميعا على كرمكم الذي احطموني به و الذي كان له دورا اساسيا في تطوير البرنامج شيئا فـ شيئا

اخوكم دوما 

ايمن مهنا​*


----------



## المهندس يوسف بدوي (20 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ما كصرت


----------



## a.m (25 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



المهندس يوسف بدوي قال:



بارك الله فيك ما كصرت

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

المهندس يوسف بدوي

مشكور على مجاملتك و ذوقك​*


----------



## fathi1965 (25 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## محمد السيد2 (2 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع مهم للمهندسين


----------



## محمدفؤاد (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zmry1965 (5 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## youssefayay (5 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس عامر (14 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز ووفقك في عمل الخير


----------



## م.أبو الحسن (15 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## jamaika3003 (15 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ع ع عبدالرحمن (30 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (30 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي المهندس انا اريد ( foldar ) لتعليمي بكيفية حساب الكميات مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/ لؤي (30 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي الكريم و وفقك دائما لما فيه الخير.


----------



## the pump (30 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله تعالى خيراً


----------



## a.m (30 أغسطس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا 

fathi1965

محمد السيد2

محمدفؤاد

zmry1965

youssefayay

مهندس عامر

م.أبو الحسن

jamaika3003

ع ع عبدالرحمن

احلام المشعلاوي

م/ لؤي

the pump

مشكورين على كرمكم و ذوقكم 

ارجوا ان يرقى هذا العمل الى ما تفضلتم به 

و ان شاء الله سأرفق في وقت لاحق النسخة المعدلة رقم 3 و التى بحول الله ستكون اكثر تطورا 

اولا - كل منا سيضع الترويسة التى تناسبه على اوراق الطباعة 
ثانيا - ستعطي النسخة خلاصات حساب الكميات و المطالبات المالية بشكلها النهائي 



اختي الكريمة احلام المشعلاوي


موضوع حساب الكميات كبير جدا و طويل جدا فان امكن اختي الكريمة ان تحددي الاسئلة المطلوبة و ان شاء الله سأكون حاضرا لكل ما تطلبين 

دمتم جميعا بكل خير ​*


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (31 أغسطس 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## الحسينى2003 (31 أغسطس 2007)

a.m قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه أجمعين
> 
> أحبتي في الله
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا :28:


----------



## kalliny (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*اسعار الخامات الأنشائية فى قطر*

اسعار الخامات الأنشائية فى قطر من 
بداية الرمل/الاسمنت /الزلط/ الحديد/ الى آخر الدهانات
اكركم اللة
م/محمد القلينى


----------



## ناهده (1 سبتمبر 2007)

تسلم أيدك ياأخي ألعزيز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr zakaria (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*الكود المصرى*

t_his is very nice but i need the egyption code book if you help me__ you will be very good and thank you amr............................:15: :15_:


----------



## dilaw78 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

MERCI BEAUCOUP MON FRERE


----------



## رضا عرابى (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_mahmoud9 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم ونتمني لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## samsom43 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## نجاح الجوراني (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لك يا خي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## فادي الخطيب (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بجد انا هفضل ادعيلك من الان لغايت متخرج و بعدها كمان . بارك الله فييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## mo_dream17 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

ابحث عن نسخة برنامج ساب 2000 جيده ارجو المساعده


----------



## ماجد العراقي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

برنامج جميل ورائع بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## م_زين (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فلاح 80 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشكور مشكور*

    :1:


a.m قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​*
> *و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه أجمعين*​
> *أحبتي في الله *​
> *اهدي لكم النسخة المعدلة من برنامج حصر الكميـات *​
> ...


----------



## فلاح 80 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور ياخي الورد


----------



## a.m (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا 

احبتي في الله 

مهندس علي الخفاجي

الحسينى2003

kalliny

ناهده

amr zakaria

dilaw78

رضا عرابى

eng_mahmoud9

samsom43

نجاح الجوراني

فادي الخطيب

mo_dream17

ماجد العراقي

م_زين

فلاح 80

شكرا لكم كريم دعواكم , جزاكم الله كل خير

و دمتم بكل خير​*


----------



## AAk (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م-حديث2006 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fathi1965 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وسدد الله خطاكم


----------



## M777 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## swahabe (8 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وسلمت يداك


----------



## احمد العماني (9 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmed2000026 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you toooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ahmed2000026 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

انا عاوز منك كل حاجة تبعتهالى على ال***** بتاعى لو سمحت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## oras (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير


----------



## محمود ابوعبده (10 أكتوبر 2007)

كيفية التحميل


----------



## محمد صلاح هيكل (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير:30:


----------



## eng_rehab (11 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samir Aboul Naga (14 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## aleemzaid (15 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله كل الخير .


----------



## aymankhedr (15 أكتوبر 2007)

ألف الف شكر بجد برنامج جامد جدا


----------



## oskar (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*aid said*

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## محمد السيد يوسف (17 أكتوبر 2007)

و الله رائع 

لو ممكن برنامج مشابهه للطرق و الجسور

م محمد جوده


----------



## محمد السيد يوسف (17 أكتوبر 2007)

و الله رائع

لو ممكن برنامج مشابهه للطرق و الجسور

م محمد


----------



## نورالبغداديه (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عادل2007 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام محمد حيمور (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## عاشقة الحرية (5 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ..مشكور


----------



## سيد طه محمد (17 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## محمد حرزالله (17 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssss


----------



## M777 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fahad22 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## loved_boy (19 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
لقد تابعت منذ البداية جميع الردود 
بصراحة بعد التجربة البرنامج جيد و فوق الجيد و يلبى متطلبات لشركة متوسطة
المطلوب من الاخوة المهندسين التفضل بأي اقتراحات ليتم التطوير 
ليس كلنا عندنا خبرة بالبرمجة 
و لكن كلنا هندنا خبرة في العمل الهندسي
مرة اخري 
شكرا
thanks 
soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## loved_boy (19 نوفمبر 2007)

في انتظار النسخة المعدلة


----------



## زياد الحمصي (20 نوفمبر 2007)

ألف شكر عل مجهودك


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (24 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فتوح (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

وجهل جهدك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## waelalrikabi (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخوي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## روزانا (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك مهندسنا ...


----------



## دائرة العالم (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يطول عمرك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 ديسمبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل ma

لا تحرمنا من تواجدك الجميل بملتقانا الحبيب

وكل سنة وانت وكل الاعضاء بكل خير


----------



## a.m (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كل عام و انتم بخير 

اسعدني مروركم جميعا احبتي في الله , جزاكم الله خيرا

اخي الحبيب نهر النييل 

جزاك الله كل خير , مشكور على مجاملتك الرقيقة 

انا دوما ان شاء الله معكم 
انا من اسعد بكم و بحضوركم و تواجدكم 
انا من يفخر بانتمائي لكم و لملتقانا الغالي 
فانا منكم و لكم و سأبقى ان شاء الله دوما معكم

مشكور على ذوقك و كرمك​*


----------



## impire (19 ديسمبر 2007)

شكر الله لك على الجهد ...


----------



## Eng_Meno (21 ديسمبر 2007)

أولا" شكرا" جزيلا" على مجهودك بالبرنامج
لكن في الواقع ما فيش أي برنامج منهم عايز يشتغل عندي
أرجو الإفادة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو الأمين (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووور جدا


----------



## المهندس هاني (23 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبد الرحمن معوض (23 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مرادعبدالله (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مرادعبدالله (24 ديسمبر 2007)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## راسم النعيمي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل معي مع الشكر


----------



## magda (26 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الباسل (27 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (8 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عباس المهندس (9 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ................ونسال الله لك التوفيق ..عباس العمري


----------



## م_زين (9 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
م_زين


----------



## بيكاسو الشرق (12 يناير 2008)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شوقا للجنة (12 يناير 2008)

جزيت عنا كل خير و بارك الله فيك على هذه الافادة الجمة


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (12 يناير 2008)

مشكوووور ويسلمو على البرنااامج والله يعطيك العافيه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## new daz (13 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك..


----------



## مهندس ابوملاك (14 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## قطاوي (15 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## نشوان زياد (15 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا اخ a.m


----------



## احمد السماحى (16 يناير 2008)

شكرا ليك اخى ع البرنامج
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صقر الاسلام (17 يناير 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## صقر الاسلام (17 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## Eng.Tantawy (17 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م عامر (17 يناير 2008)

جار تحميل الملفات 
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## رسول الفهد (17 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير عني وعن المهندسين العرب


----------



## علي منصور (18 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahm.2006 (18 يناير 2008)

ألف شكر............
بارك الله فيك أخي ........


----------



## رائد محمد ابراهيم (18 يناير 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان والى الامام دائما


----------



## م السعودى (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا ليك اخى ع البرنامج
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سميرالطحان (19 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## modi666666 (20 يناير 2008)

Thank you, but the program after unzipping not work, because a problem occurred while trying to run program, plz check and my best wishes and thx to you.


----------



## crushing_eagle (20 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عالم البناء (20 يناير 2008)

مشــــــــــــكور جدا
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## سليمان بارودي (20 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
اريد ان استفسر عن انواع المجابل المركزية للبيتون وماهو النوع الافضل 
والسلام


----------



## salem4ever (20 يناير 2008)

مشــــــــــــكور جدا
بارك الله فيك اخي a.m


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد شبيرو (15 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف شكر


----------



## مسلم (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حاتم دراج (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ادهم السيوف (29 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ادهم السيوف (29 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس_95_2007 (29 يوليو 2008)

لو سمحت اية الفرق بين الملف الاول و الثاني





​


----------



## المهندس_95_2007 (29 يوليو 2008)

انا حملت الملف الاول اما الثاني بيحمل من غير ما يتعرف عي حجم البرنامج ياريت تذكر حجم البرنامج


----------



## ادهم السيوف (31 يوليو 2008)

مشــــــــــــكور جدا
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## سربوت نت (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسن سيدون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## م / رانية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز على البرنامج الرائع و بانتظار المزيد


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## الشتوى (2 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى العزيز هل يمكنك رفع النسخة مرة اخرى على اى رابط يعمل
 لك الشكر


----------



## عمار شاكر محمود (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جعل الله عملك هذا ذخرا وذخيرة لك في دنياك واخرتك


----------



## منير (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يسلم ايديك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## iaia2100 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي الكريم وننتظر المزيد
اخوكم 
فراس الكبيسي
بغداد-العراق


----------



## حسن الغمرى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا وننتظر النسخه المحدثه رقم 3


----------



## mtm6224 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ماجد الحربى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل الفيصل (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الف الف شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## بسام.م.ب (28 أكتوبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر وبارك الله بك وبأمثالك...........؟


----------



## ود المك نمر (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## fady-z (9 نوفمبر 2008)

زادك الله من علمه الكثير


----------



## هادي المهندس (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بعد الاطلاع على البرنامج اجده لطيف وسهل وجميل واذا كان من عمل يدك سلمت يداك ووفقك الله وابعد عنك الشر

مع تحياتي
على فكره في البدايه تظهر لي رساله تحذير ان البرنامج يحوي على اشياء قد تكون غير مدعمه من الانتيفايروس لكن انا عملت لها اسكان ومشيت الامر وفتحت الصفحه فاعتقد بعض الاخوه عندهم نفس السبب الذي لا يفتح الفايل لذا يتم اهمال العباره وتفتح انشاء الله


----------



## ابوبكر محمد بارحيم (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وسحاول فتح الملف انشاء الله بمساعدتكم مع تقديري لاسرة المتلقى


----------



## المساعد 1 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## م وليد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر اخي الكريم ونرجو الاستفادة بإذن الله


----------



## ضبعان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر لك


----------



## ahmedhien (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخى العزيز


----------



## اسمهااان (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا البرنامج الهام


----------



## سيفيروس سبتيموس (14 نوفمبر 2008)

باراك الله:20:


----------



## yousefrad (15 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك اللة فيك اخي من جهد واثراء


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (15 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الأوائل1971 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك و نفع بك امة حبيبه محمد عليه افضل الصلاة و السلام

وجعلك للأسلام عونا" و سندا"


----------



## newbarcelonar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن اعرف فائدة البرنامج للمهندس المدني وما مدى سهولة وخدمة البرنامج للاستعمال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حمودة باشا (22 نوفمبر 2008)

عمل مميز مشكور عليه


----------



## hamaey (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله يبارك فيك*

حقاً كل الدعوات الصادقة على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيكم وجعلة علماً ينتفع به ولكم الاجر


----------



## zmry1965 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amrcivil (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## desar (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكر*

جزاك الله خير ووفقك في دنياك واخرتك


----------



## ابو الأمين (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## rwmam (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم اتمنى من الله عز وجل ان تستمر بالتقدم لما فيه خير لنفسك في الدنيا والاخره ولجميع الاخوه وللامه
فانت والله تستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير والتشجيع 
اعانك الله لتحقق ما هو اكبر واكبر ورحم الله والديك


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*تسلم على الجهد*

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سلطان196444 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير اخوتي الاعزاء ونتمنى من الله ان يهبكممن لدنه حسنات ويكفر عنكم سيئاتكم


----------



## احمد محمودهاشم (19 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووورررررررر


----------



## fariedeldiasty (20 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوسعد (21 يناير 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا ولك جزيل الشكرا والتقدير


----------



## أبوسعد (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك ولك منا جزيل الشكرا والتقدير


----------



## abdocivil (21 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أبو الروش (21 يناير 2009)

مشكووووور
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هلوتس (23 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## محمود العرابى (16 مارس 2009)

*الله يكرمك دنيا و أخرة*

الله يكرمك دنيا و أخرة


----------



## tamer (16 مارس 2009)

مشكور 
و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## friends (16 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وزادك من خيره وعلمه 
 وجعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## احمد محمودهاشم (17 مارس 2009)

جزاكم اللة خيراعلى المجهود الرائع


----------



## شاهد بدر (18 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
عملت نفس الخطوات الي ذكرتها 
وفتحت عندي الشاشة الرئيسية للبرنامج 
لما تضغط على اي عنصر من عناصر البرنامج وتعطيه امر فتح ما بيفتح شي

شكرا لتعاونك
كتير بحسب كميات بالمكتب وبحسب على ايدي شي بيزهق بس هلأ صرت خبيرة بالموضوع وما بيتحمل معي شي
بس بيملل


----------



## ابا حسن (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا اعمل فى مجال توريد وتركيب الرخام الرجاء افادتى عن موقع يبين كيفية تركيب الرخام للجدران الخارجية مع كافة التفاصيل والبيانات الخاصة بذلك وذلك حسب المواصفات القياسية الامريكية ولكم خالص الاحترام


----------



## مهندس رواوص (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووررررررررررررر على المعلومات المفيدة وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ماجد شرف (21 أبريل 2009)

انا لقيت 24 صفحه من الردود المميزه والمتميزه 
انت تستاهل 124 صفحه
من سن سنه حسنه .. جزاه الله بكل من استعملها حتى يوم الدين 
جعلك الله من الذين ينفعون الناس بعلمهم
مجهود يستحق التقدير


----------



## momad2008 (22 أبريل 2009)

الله يبارك لك يا شيخ ريحتنا من اللف والدوران


----------



## سربوت نت (24 أبريل 2009)

*جعلك الله من الذين ينفعون الناس بعلمهم*


----------



## شريف المغني (24 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك ايها المهندس العظيم علي مجهوداتك لخدمة اصدقائك الطلاب سائلين الله ان تكون في دوام الصحه والعافيه:56:


----------



## احمد زلابيه (24 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله واحسن اليك ووفقك الى تقديم المزيد*​


----------



## Hosni Abdul Alim (24 أبريل 2009)

والله ما أروع هذا البرنامج بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## a.m (29 أبريل 2009)

*تنويه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخواني الكرام , جزاكم الله كل خير على كريم دعواتكم

احبتي في الله , اعلم ان تواجدي بينكم قليل جدا , و في زيارتي هذه لكم 
ارتأيت ان اعلمكم اني اتواجد على مدونتي بشكل يومي , فمن لديه اي استفسار حول البرنامج انا حاضر
ان شاء الله 
كما احب ان انوه ان اخر تعديل لهذا البرنامج موجود على مدونتي , علما ان التحديث هو ما يلي
اصبح بالامكان ان تضع عنوان شركتك في البرنامج و بالتالي يمكن ان يظهر عنوان الشركة على اوراق الطباعة ( علما ان هذا التحديث جاء بناء على الطلب المتكرر حول وضع اسم الشركة)
كما تم اضافة ورقة خلاصات ولكنها مازالت تحت التجريب
فمن يرغب في استخدام هذه النسخه

اهلا وسهلا , اتشرف بزيارتكم 

المدونة


----------



## anass81 (30 أبريل 2009)

a.m قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اخواني الكرام , جزاكم الله كل خير على كريم دعواتكم
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

اسمح لي أن أضيف هذه النسخة الجديدة الى المشاركة الأولى حتى تكون الفائدة أكبر

المشرف


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (30 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك والى مزيد من التقدم والرقي


----------



## حياتي الهندسة (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الى كل المهندسين المبدعين بارك الله فيهم


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (12 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (12 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## فاجومى (19 مايو 2009)

كزاكم الله خيرا كثيره


----------



## فاجومى (19 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bobmmmmm (20 مايو 2009)

جزالك الله كل خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م الجبوبي (27 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## KOOOTI (2 يونيو 2009)

الله اكبر فعلا مجهود جبار 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng abdallah (2 يونيو 2009)




----------



## essam awad11 (2 يونيو 2009)

عند فك الضغط وفتح الملف يظهر رسال ان الملف Incorrupted


----------



## hassanaki (3 يونيو 2009)

نعجز عن الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م/أسامة (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك


----------



## كامل العطاونه (8 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز مشكور على هذا البرنامج انا بدي برنامج يقوم بحساب البند تلقائيا بالمتر المربع او المتر المكعب او العدد بحيث يتم الربط بين البند وجداول تحليل السعر ويتم التعديل داخل جدول تحليل السعر للمواد واسعارها واجرة المصانعه واجور النقل والمصاريف الادارية والضريبه المضاقة وضريبة الدخل ونسبة الربح وكذلك امكانية التحويل بين العمله المستخدمه حسب سعر السوق من لديه برنامج يحتوي على ذلك يرجو من حضرته التكرم يتزويدنا به مشكورا


----------



## هلوتس (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسنات


----------



## hassanaki (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فاجومى (10 يونيو 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## odwan (10 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ورفع الله قدرك وحفظك
وألف ألف ألف شكر وتقدير


----------



## mowa (14 يونيو 2009)

يعطيكم العافية على هذا الموقع الممتع انا فعلاً عم استفيد من هذة البرامج
وطلبي 
هل من الممكن دمج اكسل مع اكسس أي العمل ضمن اكسل ( العمليات الحسابية ) وواجهة المشروع في اكسس
أي يعمل بشكل برنامج تنفيذي خارج بيئة اكسل أو اكسس 
ارجو ان تعبعثولي برنامج جاهز إلى بريدي هذا ولكم خالص الدعاء والتوفيق 

*****************

وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركة مخالف لشروط المنتدى

المشرف


----------



## markovic (15 يونيو 2009)

thank..............s


----------



## eng.rafatahmed (16 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## سربوت نت (18 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخي*


----------



## بن سلة (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## هيثم محمد على (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى المهندس ايمن و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس شحاتة (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله والديك
واحسن ختامنا وختامكم​


----------



## هديل السعودي (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
برنامج جميل جدا وشرح وافي ومفيد


----------



## محمد ابوالنجا (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاكم الله خيرا
هل من الممكن مساعدتي ببرنامج مثل هذا ولكن البنود الكهربائية
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## النجاري (22 يوليو 2009)

م ش ك و ر
ج د ا
ي ا غ ا ل ي
ب ا ر ك الله ف ي ك


----------



## saif2222 (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز
فعلا انا كنت محتاج هيك برنامج


----------



## أبوبكر صديق محمد (23 يوليو 2009)

هذا البرنامج لايعمل مافى داعى لذلك كل مره نرجو احترام الزملاء فى المنتدى


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (21 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر الله ذنبك
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## jjj (21 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع ممتاز .............. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس ورمضان كريم


----------



## keyhistory (22 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عاصم الطالقاني (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

ممكن اطلب مجططات بارك متتعدد الطوابق


----------



## لؤي الماحي (14 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## عيد حسني (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## AGhoname (24 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر ولكن عند فتحهة لا اعرف لايعمل عندي حملتة وحسب ماذكرت حضرتك سابقا ولكن عند تحديد الفقرة مثلا البنود وضغط open لايفتح عندي


----------



## ammar.2520 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمودشمس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك الصحة والعافية


----------



## omer_d (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بارك الله بك


----------



## omer_d (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى لك الوفيق


----------



## mostafa rehan (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## z-20-1-h (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hosni Abdul Alim (20 مارس 2010)

نفع الله بك وإستخدمك في طاعته وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.ha (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مجاهد عمر (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## عمرالعدوى (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ibraheemwanees (7 أبريل 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## m66666677 (7 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## عزت منصور (25 مايو 2010)

البرنامج يقول ان هناك ملف msi لم يتم تنصيبه او لا يعثر عليه


----------



## م الجراني (25 مايو 2010)

الرابط ما بيعملشل ليه .................... الله يبارك فيك


----------



## aazk (6 يوليو 2010)

مشكور علي الجهود


----------



## aazk (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله 
القائمة الرئسية فتحة ولكن القوائم الاخرى لم تفتح


----------



## Eng.zeky (6 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ومزيدا من التوفيق وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## monsef28dz (6 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك سيدى الغالى


----------



## body55 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر اخي العزيز ابو بكر على هذا البرنامج وبارك الله فيك,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عبدالله حليس (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك والله يزيد الرجال من امثالك


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## SEEKHALED (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*اعزك الله و جزاك الله خيرا*

اعزك الله و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحيم سالم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عطيةحسن (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## saidelsayedab (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## body55 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله واحسن اليك ووفقك الى تقديم المزيد
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## body55 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن .......................................


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير ..
وان شاء الله نستفيد من البرنامج بعد الممارسة


----------



## على_شحاتة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكرا وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## المهند70 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## mdsayed (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## khalidabbas (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (17 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## fouadsoleman (17 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## mohammed.ebrahim25 (8 فبراير 2011)

البرنامج يوحى بخبره عملية كبيرة ، ومشاركتك به ينم عن قمة الاحسان ،،،،،
جعله الله لك حسنة جارية وعملا متقبلا وزيادة فى العلم ،،،،،
اللهم اعز الاسلام .


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (8 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## GhaziEngineer (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## alafandi_ (1 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## porto (25 مارس 2011)

شكراااااا


----------



## احمد ندا (9 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك على ها المجهود


----------



## engmhelal (26 أبريل 2011)

*إهداء في الله*​ ******************​ *بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ*​ *" وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ" التوبة105*​ *صـدق الله العظيـم*​ * البرنامج هو:  "برنامج لحســاب الخرسانـة والحديــد المطلــوب لجميــع العناصــر الخرسانيــة وحساب التكاليف".*
* ويتم حساب الحديد وتفريدة بالأطوال المطلوبة ويتم حساب الأوزان لكل تفصيلة حديد ويتم التجميع النهائي للأوزان الحديد لكل قطر علي حده .*​ *(العناصــر الخرسانيـــة) هـــي القواعـــد المنفصلــة - الشـدادات -الأعمـــدة- الكمــرات المستمــرة - الأسقــف البلاطــات المصمتــة)*​ *برنامج الحصر المتكامل والتكاليف01*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/8a_J5X4v/001_____.html*​ ​ *وكما قال المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم كما ذكر في الصحيح *​ *قال صلى الله عليه و سلم " إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث : علم ينتفع به ، وصدقة جارية ، وولد صالح يدعو له "*​ ​ ** عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ؛ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أَعْط الأَجِيرَ أَجْرَهُ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجِفَّ عَرَقُه ُ). رواه ابن ماجه.*​ ​ ** حدثنا يوسف بن محمد قال حدثني يحيى بن سليم عن إسماعيل بن أمية عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال قال الله تعالى" ثلاثة أنا خصمهم يوم القيامة رجل أعطى بي ثم غدر ورجل باع حرا فأكل ثمنه ورجل استأجر أجيرا فاستوفى منه ولم يعطه أجره". *​ ​ *هـــذا البرنامـــج لوجــــه الله تعالــــــي*​ *وثمـن البرنامـج(أجر الأجير) قراءة الفاتحـه لـي ولوالــدي والمسلميــن والمسلمــات والدعــاء لـي فــي الدنيــا والأخــرة كـل مــرة لفتـح البرنامـج و إستخـدامــة*​ *الثمـــن غالــي بعــض الشيـــئ*​ ********************************​ *************​ ******​ ***​ *برامج وملفات أخري عسي الله أن ينفعنا بها*​ *01 ملف اكسيل لحصر الخرسانه المسلحة وتفريد حديد الكمرات البسيطة والقواعد المنفصلة*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/200609518/40495f99/BEAMS_____.html*​ *02 ملف اكسيل لحصر الخرسانه المسلحة وتفريد حديد الكمرات المستمرة*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/8qTSUsSM/01_____.html*​ *3-برنامج خطوط الصرف الصحي شبكات الإنحدار*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/230998847/6f2c953c/___online.html*​ *الكود المصري للتفاصيل الإنشائية*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/231646137/60d23297/____.html*​ *الكود السوري للتفاصيل الإنشائية*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/233046367/5fe7e088/3____.html*​ *موسوعه المهندس عبد اللطيف البقري*​ *http://www.4shared.com/document/mZRhJk4J/__online.html*​ *كتاب د/ شاكر البحيري*​ *http://www.4shared.com/document/Yu2z3GUi/Shaker_El_Behery_NoRestriction.html*​ ****************​ *فـي حالـة وجـود أي إستفسار أو خطـأ أو الرغبـة بالتعديـل الرجــاء التواصـل *​ *engmhelal82**علي الياهو*​ *engmhelal.helal**علي الجي ميل*​ *إنما توفيقي فمن الله وخطأي فمني ومن الشيطان*​ *لاتنسونــا بالدعـــــاء*​ *أخوكــــم فــــي الله *​ ******************​


----------



## fouadsoleman (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس ......


----------



## fouadsoleman (26 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## نيودريل (26 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## hardyheart (26 أبريل 2011)

لقد حملت المرفقات وبعد فك الضغط تفتح لي الشاشة الرئيسة ولكنها لا تعمل 
ما الحل أخي a.m ؟


----------



## يوسف الشيخ راضي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عطيةحسن (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## عطيةحسن (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد زلابيه (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## A.aziz.k (26 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو المساعدة اخي الكريم البرنامج لايعمل معي تم التنزيل علي الاكسس 2007 البرنامج موجود ولايعمل


----------



## khamis jassim (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## فراس الحبال (18 يناير 2012)

لا يجزيك إلا كلمة : جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmhelal (15 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (28 أغسطس 2012)

_بارك الله فيك_​


----------



## تنوب قنوى (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك. أدامك الله وأدام لك الصحة والعافية


----------



## محمود علام (4 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد f (4 أكتوبر 2012)

تشكر يالغالي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## moody20010 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moody20010 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

اين البرنامج


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## m3mortada (28 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيكم و زادكم من فضله
أخوك محمد مرتضى


----------



## rasha fahmy (8 مارس 2016)

رجاءاً كيف يتم تحميل البرنامج ؟


----------

